# Romanian seaplane base of Mamaia-Siutghiol!



## blackseahorse (Sep 21, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6qgRRGXn-I_


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Cool.... thanks for posting....

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2012)

Great vintage film, thanks for the link!


----------

